# Dupes for MAC Lustre Drops "Sun Rush"



## alle685 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

  	I've been searching high and low for MAC Lustre Drops in 'Sun Rush' on a blog sale to try out (don't have the funds right now for the real deal). I was wondering if you guys new of any cheaper 'dupes' or alternatives that I can use for the time being?

  	Thanks!


----------

